# The bass bite is on!



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey all,

Between school work and this God awful winter we had, I haven't really been able to get out for a solid evening until yesterday. I hit up a local pond here in Columbus and caught a couple bass and also lost a couple right before landing them. Anyways just wanted to show my first (couple of) bass of 2014 and encourage others to post their early spring bass pictures on here...always nice to see what people are coming up with! 














First one caught on a beetle spin and second one caught on a havoc craw fatty texas rigged. Tight lines!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Luke, you pulled off an Iconelli in the first pic! I would like to coin that term also. If you don't know Iconelli had a similar pic in one of the arrivals I was reading the past few weeks. Great catches!

Mr. A


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice job; smoochie smoochie!!!


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

I thought Jimmy Houston held the patent on basskissing. Nice job!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Does anyone else think bass look like they're wearing lipstick this time of year? I know why they have red lips , but I always get a little chuckle when I see it! 

Mr. A


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Mr. A said:


> Does anyone else think bass look like they're wearing lipstick this time of year? I know why they have red lips , but I always get a little chuckle when I see it!
> 
> Mr. A


I've always thought the same thing! Hah and to be honest, I don't know why so feel free to share. I love random factoids!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Does anyone else think bass look like they're wearing lipstick this time of year? I know why they have red lips , but I always get a little chuckle when I see it!
> 
> Mr. A


I think at this point if I could actually catch a smallmouth I'd give it tongue...


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr. A said:


> Does anyone else think bass look like they're wearing lipstick this time of year? I know why they have red lips , but I always get a little chuckle when I see it!
> 
> Mr. A


Had this one last year and I thought for sure it had put a bit of lipstick on.


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Hit up another local body of water in south Columbus today and hooked this guy on a white grub (4 in) on a jig head... Forgot how much I love the warm temperatures and fishing!! 









Not sure if this one had "lipstick" on or not...


----------



## Dmac82 (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice! I only have 1 very small largemouth in 2014 so far


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Mr. A said:


> Does anyone else think bass look like they're wearing lipstick this time of year? I know why they have red lips , but I always get a little chuckle when I see it!
> 
> Mr. A


It is pre spawn....


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

jray said:


> It is pre spawn....


Ha ha! I guess the ladies are getting dressed up and putting on the make up for it. Someone should yell the males to leave the lip stick alone though! 

Mr. A


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

Got another chance to hit up this same pond yesterday and got into some nicer ones! It definitely looks like the big females are coming up to shore to spawn. I was wearing polarized sunglasses and saw several nice bass hanging no more than 10 feet off of the bank. Many (if not all) of the bass that I caught were very close to shore. 

















Caught her on a Texas rigged Pit Boss (Havoc Baits) 

























The rest were on either baby brush hog texas rigged or finesse worm wacky rigged









This little guy was also checking me out so I decided to snap a picture 

Tight lines everybody! Get out and enjoy this awesome weather now that it's finally here!


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice fish man! I'm heading out to my pond in a little bit. Hopefully some big females are waiting for me!

Sent from my 831C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

